# Firearms Quiz



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I got 28 out of 30. Most are pretty easy:
http://www.zoo.com/quiz/firearms-quiz


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

27 out of 30. Some of he more obscure history events were kind of tricky. That darn Squeaky Fromm.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

well i apparently don't know anything about Auies shooting emues or shoulder fired nukes and darn thst squeeky

the one I dis-agree with is the "assult weapon" since that is media term and actually describes nothing


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Actually, to be fair, Pete, Sturmgewehr is "storm gun"- meaning assault weapon. The term was used in military small-arm design long before it became a scare-term to exploit emotion.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I was thinking the media scare term and my German is limited to ordering another round.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

20/30. Better than I expected.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Well I got 26/30.. Dang emus... How do I know what those crazy Aussies used to kill emus..


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

It was a historical time-frame question. 
The Gatling was late 19th century, the Vickers was early 20th.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

they probably would have hit more Emue per round fired if they had just used their enfield 303 bolt rifles then they could have eaten them , Emue is tasty 

you can't get the army to eradicate a species with machine guns , as well as a hungry population can with single shots , need proof , carrier pigeon


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

28 AND I disagree with the two I got wrong!


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

26 of 30:thumb:


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

I got 14 out of 30. That even surprises me since I don't know anything about guns


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Good beginner's quiz. I remembered all but one of the historical questions from The American Rifleman magazines our neighbor shared with me that I started reading in the late 1960s until my father subscribed and now that I pay extra to get with the 1st Freedom magazine.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

26 out of 30

Guessed at all the historical ones and most of the others.

WWW


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

24 outa 30.
I missed the one
About Squeeky and her Ford
Andy Jackson. Davy Crokett was NO WHERE near Jackson, as they hated each other. Crokett liked Indians that were friendly. Jackson hated Indians period
The Heckler
What AR ment
Didn't know that Cold did assembly lines. know that he charged Abe $16 per gun. Remington made theres for $12, and that brought Colts price down.
Didn't know or forgot what the kid at Culombine brought to school.
Didn't know the Davy crokett was a nuke powered weapon. Barely remember hearing of it. Wonder if they still got any, as I trained last on the Redeye/Stinger


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

27/30 with one WAG to pull me up one. Nuclear rifle? Squeeky? Not bad for a Canuk IMO


----------

